# Tips for Fishing Alone



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

So I have a little microskiff that I fish by myself in. I am yet to find a good way to transition from poling to making a cast in a quick and quiet way. I've tried holding the pole in my armpit (usually messes up my cast), between my legs (dicey at best) and even just ditching the pole. None are very quick and I don't really have a place to mount a push pole holder that would work with my boat. I usually pole with my rod in a bucket in front of me. I've heard of some people using a surf board leash on their pushpole but that just seems like one more thing to get tangled up. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*fly fishing*

somebody makes a push pole holder that you wear around your waist on a belt. I cant remember the name of the company. or you can make one youself out of some pvc pipe and wade belt


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

http://stiffypushpoles.com/stiffy-accessories/polemate-pole-holder

http://www.tiborreel.com/ppc.html

http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2014)

*push pole holder*

they also make a hip holster..
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/16_push_poles


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Where are you poling from? Bow or stern?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

This is what you want:http://www.floridabackcountry.com/polemate.php


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2014)

ive used holsters for a long time with great success, but a surface mount holder will make a big difference..as posted above these holders are the way to go.
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders

ive used them on platforms/ coolers/ leaning posts etc. and seen them on motor cowl/ covers and casting platforms as well
good luck ! 
very handy for poling and sight fishing !


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I guess I'll just have to figure out a way to mount a surface mount holder or get one of those belt clips. I've got some delrin rod so I can probably try and drill that out and make something for cheap.



> Where are you poling from? Bow or stern?


Both really. So maybe it'd be better for me to make a belt holder.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

the only problem i've seen with the holders like the tibor or any other that attaches to the poling platform or deck is that it's easy to make a lot of noise when you click the pole into place. the hull acts like a megaphone and amplifies the noise into the water and it can spook fish. not only that, you usually have to look down to put it in place and when you do that sometimes it can take a sec to find the fish again.

i used the belt-style for a while but in the wind the boat can get all blown around and you get all twisted up. i eventually gave up and just went back to wadefishing when i had no one to push.

good luck.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

when I pole my canoe by myself I have a metal ring attached to the outside of my canoe that I stick my pole in, straight down into the mud. Holds the pole so I can cast and also holds me from blowing around while trying to cast at the fish.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Does that not make a bunch of noise when you go to put it in there?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Erichugh22 said:


> when I pole my canoe by myself I have a metal ring attached to the outside of my canoe that I stick my pole in, straight down into the mud. Holds the pole so I can cast and also holds me from blowing around while trying to cast at the fish.


Ive used this method too. Works good in canoes/micro skiffs. Ive also used a short rope with a sliding cinch/loop. attached one end to the poling platform and have the looped end within reach and you can quickly loop the push pole and stake the boat with it.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2014)

southpaw said:


> Does that not make a bunch of noise when you go to put it in there?


yeah that metal ring is noisy as hell, go with an all composite custom made to fit system. >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts

-R


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2014)

try one of these as mentioned earlier, They offer a few options and are quiet.
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders




good luck ! :fish:


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2014)

ALL troller arms $90.00 shipped !!! 
limited time offer !! 
lower 48 shipping only
black 
any profile
all hardware
$90.00 
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_armmountsbraces
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2014)

ANY 2 anchoring mounts
2- 3/4" x 8' anchor pins
all hardware 
shipped /complete
>>>>>> $200.00
>>>> TODAY ONLY !!!!
lower 48 US only

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Lets see a picture of the skiff!! Everyone loves boat porns


----------

